# TiVo Stream to Android to TV



## chris98891 (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey all, 
Anybody know if TiVo stream will work on a tablet or phone hooked up to a TV? 

Basically, vacation house only has internet and we want to watch TV from our home line (a la slingbox) but I'd like to avoid buying two boxes if I don't have to.

Thanks!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Nope. Currently the TiVo app specifically blocks casting and HDMI output. 

They said they were working on apps for devices like Roku and Amazon FireTV, so maybe when those are released you'll be able to do what you want. For now a Slingbox would be a better option.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

If you have a SlingBox, Get a Roku and use the Sling Player app and connect that to your TV.


----------



## chris98891 (Jun 2, 2011)

Well that's frustrating. I've also heard it blocks phones that are rooted. Talk about shooing away customers. Thanks for the responses guys. Hopefully something more functional will come along soon.


----------



## takeagabu (Oct 7, 2007)

I was able to use the app on my phone and use screen mirroring to send it to my chromecast using my HTC One M7. Though it's only available for select phones and other people have reported problems.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

takeagabu said:


> I was able to use the app on my phone and use screen mirroring to send it to my chromecast using my HTC One M7. Though it's only available for select phones and other people have reported problems.


Attempting cast my screen with my Galaxy S4 is unwatchable video seems top be it of sync shifted halfway across the screen causing black bars.


----------

